# b414 international



## newf9999 (May 5, 2020)

I just bought a b414 international with a loader. not the prettiest but complete. been sitting for 3 years so I'll have to check to see if its stuck. are these good tractors or did I make a mistake. only paid 250 dollars for it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

For $250, you could get that back in parts or scrap
Get it running for the bonus!


----------



## John Stanley (May 28, 2020)

That's a great price. I love mine even without the loader. A few British parts may make some hard to find.


----------

